# Oil Pressure at idle?



## 77blazerdriver (Dec 2, 2008)

What is the oil pressure suppose to be at idle. I am getting 20psi at the sensor on the side of the head using a mechanical gauge. I just started getting a oil light and buzzer when I come down from RPM. Any ideas. it is on my 1991 gti 8v cali-digi car. I have been running 10-40 oil with Bosch filter.


----------



## BoostedDubVR6T420 (Dec 4, 2009)

Could be a bad pressure sender. My pressure is usually about 25 at idle, but that's for a VR.


----------



## Schrottplatzer (Jun 13, 2009)

My JH engine gets abour 20-25 psi with a mechanical gauge, but after a hard, long run of 140-160kmh/ 80-100 mph it drops down to the neighborhood of 5 psi. I swapped out my 10w-40 for 20w-50 oil this winter (Bavaria = cold) and it's been a little higher.


----------



## 77blazerdriver (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: (Schrottplatzer)*

I just did an oil change to 20/50. We'll see if that helps out


----------



## 77blazerdriver (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: (77blazerdriver)*

Ok, when cold gets 40psi idle and 60+psi at speed. when hot gets 12psi at idle and 25-30 at speed. The bentley says 28psi at 2000rpm is spec


----------



## Goldsmithy (Jan 18, 2010)

*Re: (77blazerdriver)*

As a general rule, oil pressure should be 10lb. for each 1000 rpm's. 
After your hard run, is your coolant temperature up? If so, a cooling problem may be what is thinning out your oil.
Or it could be wearing/worn cam or rod bearings.
Of course you have ruled out the switches as the cause. This should be your first thing to try...Smithy


----------



## 77blazerdriver (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: (Goldsmithy)*

water temp is good, thinking main bearings are worn. going to replace then and see if that fixes it.


----------

